# دوائر التحكم فى التكييف المركزى



## سلام على سلام (31 ديسمبر 2010)

من فضلكم حد يشرح دوائر التحكم فى التكييف المركزى(الشلر)


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (31 ديسمبر 2010)

دائرة التحكم لأجهزة التكييف المركزية ( تشليرات ) تختلف عن بعضها البعض حسب نوع التشيللر وقدرته ففيه تشليرات تعمل بمكثف هوائى عن طريق مجموعة مراوح وفيه تشليرات تعمل بمكثفات مائية وطلمبات وبرج تبريد وفيه تشليرات تعمل بدائرة تبريد واحدة ( ضاغط واحد ) أو أكثر حسب قدرته . جميع التشليرات تعمل على طريقة Pump down وثيرموستات التحكم ذو مراحل متعددة حسب عدد الضواغط وحسب تحميل الضاغط نفسه ففية 2 Stage4 & Stage 
المقصود بأن الموضوع كبير ويحتاج دراسة مستمرة ودورات مكثفة ولكن باختصار بعد تشغيل برج التبريد وطلمبات المكثفات وطلمبات رفع المياه المثلجة وجميع وحدات AHU نقوم بتشغيل التشيللر من مفتاح التشغيل الرئيسى حيث يقوم بتوصيل الإشارة إلى التايمر ثم الثيرموستات وعند وجود حمل تصل الإشارة إلى Solenoid عن طريق الثيرموستات فيرتفع ضغط السحب شيئا فشيئا حتى يعمل قاطع الضغط المنخفض ويوصل الإشارة لقاطع الضغط العالى ثم قاطع ضغط الزيت ثم أوفرلود الضاغط ثم كونتاكتور الضاغط ليعمل فهذا باختصار أتمنى أن أكون أفادتك بعض الشئ وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## mohamed mech (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مرفق ملف عن دائرة التحكم لاحد التشلرات

منقول من الملتقى
بالتوفيق​


----------



## madinahssan (11 يناير 2011)

مشكور يا اخي جدا


----------



## المحب للحسن (3 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووو جدا ووووووووووووووورين


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (2 مايو 2011)

مشكورييين على هذه المجهودات العظيمه


----------



## مستريورك (2 مايو 2011)

الشكر اكيد ونتمنا المزيد
الله يبارك فيك


----------



## eng - mahmoud (2 مايو 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك يا بشمهندس سليمان 
الف شكر على المعلومات الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## دقشة (19 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## abu alror (20 يناير 2012)

الف شكر ياغالي
​


----------



## ASHRAF100 (20 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## bshar-e (7 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## drmady (7 مايو 2012)

تماااااام


----------



## abdelsalamn (14 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hany27 (15 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد علواني (24 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يصلح حالك


----------



## بسيوني حسن (25 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر علي الملف ياهندسه


----------



## abdelsalamn (18 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م&العامرى (18 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووور يا كبير


----------



## مشحوت (19 مارس 2013)

موضوع جميل ومفيد مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر يا صاحبي


----------

